# C++ oder C# oder Java oder F# oder oder oder ..... *HELP*



## joffal (28. April 2011)

Hi,

ich kenne mich inzwischen schon ein wenig mit Visual C++ aus und hab da auch schon das ein oder andere (kleine) Programm u.a. für die Schule geschrieben. Ich muss sagen, es ist sehr praktisch, wenn das Programm z.B. alle Berechnungen für eine Hausaufgabe durchführt und nur das ergebnis ausgibt 

Nun habe ich aber des Öfteren gelesen, dass Visual C++ so langsam aber sicher an Bedeutung verliert. Und da ich meine jetzige Programmiersprache auch gerne später mit in den Beruf nehmen möchte, wollte ich fragen, auf welche man nun noch umsteigen kann/sollte?

C# soll auch zukünftig in den meisten Unternehmen vorkommen, weil die Clients dort zu 90% immer mit Windoof bestückt sein solln. Allerdings wird dafür das .NET Framework benötigt -> Einschränkung auf Windows, was mich eigentlich nicht stört ... ich mag Windows 

Java ist dabei Plattformübergreifend, aber nicht so schnell wie C++, soll aber sehr gut für Webseiten/-anwendungen geeignet sein (was ich jetzt nicht so interessant finde..). Aber auch das soll sich in Zukunft weiter ausprägen, denn CLouds und so sind im kommen.
In Java kann ich auch schon ein bisschen was machen ... haben wir in der Schule kurz behandelt.

Welche würdet ihr empfehlen? (ich tendiere ja zu C#, da es einfacher als C++ ist (wegen dem .NET) und ähnlich zu Java)
Ich kann auch mehrere lernen, aber das braucht dann ein bisschen Zeit^^ In diesem Fall die Frage, mit welcher sollte ich anfangen (auch hier würde ich persönlich Java eigentlich lieber ans Ende schieben )

mfg

PS: "Brainless" möchte ich jetzt nicht so gerne lernen


----------



## Supeq (28. April 2011)

Mach doch einfach C# wenn dir .net gut gefällt!

Auf jeden Fall solltest du dich von dem Gedanken verabschieden, "deine" Programmiersprache mit in den Beruf zu nehmen. Ich weiss ja nicht wie alt du bist, bzw wann du in die Arbeitswelt einsteigen willst, aber sich eine Firma nur anhand der verwendeten Programmiersprachen auszusuchen finde ich unrealistisch. Zu 99%  wirst du dich eh einarbeiten müssen!


----------



## joffal (28. April 2011)

Supeq schrieb:


> aber sich eine Firma nur anhand der verwendeten Programmiersprachen auszusuchen finde ich unrealistisch. Zu 99%  wirst du dich eh einarbeiten müssen!


 
Joa, das ist schon klar, aber ich hab mir auch schon einige Stellenagebote angesehen und häufig steht dort etwas von wegen "sehr gute Kentnisse in ..." oder "Kentnisse in ... und ... oder ... und ...." oder "begabt im umgang mit mindestens 3 Programmiersprachen (wie z.B. ...)". Und da kann man sich ja zumindest etwas den Weg aussuchen.
Jo, ich denke, ich werde dann jetzt erstmal mit C# arbeiten. Später wird mir dann ein eventueller Umstieg auf "D" (Nachfolger von C++) durch meine jetzigen mickrigen Kenntnisse evtl. etwas leichter fallen und um Java komm ich im Studium wahrscheinlich eh nicht rum ^^

PS: Noch etwa 2 Wochen, dann bin ich  ((3+3) * 2 - 3) / 3 + 10 - 1 * 3 + (3 ^ 2) - 1 Jahre alt 
ich hofe, ich habe alle Rechenregeln beachtet .. -> es gilt Punkt vor Strich und nicht chronologisch


----------



## Puepue (28. April 2011)

http://www.google.de/search?source=ig&hl=de&rlz=1G1GGLQ_DEDE348&q=%28%283%2B3%29+*+2+-+3%29+%2F+3+%2B+10+-+1+*+3+%2B+%283+^+2%29+-+1&btnG=Google-Suche


----------



## Milkyway (29. April 2011)

Ich programmiere C++ (Mit .Net) zu Hause, und Java in der Schule. Ich find eigentlich wenn man eine kann, isses nicht mehr schwer die anderen zu lernen (Zumindest wenns um die drei geht^^) weil die Syntax da mitlerweile eh so ähnlich ist... C# und Java kommen ja aus C++ hervor.
Die spezielleren Sachen wie die std Bibliotheken und so sind zwar gut zu wissen, aber find ich jetzt auch nicht so schlimm wenn man da erst was nachschlagen muss, mit den Online Dokumentationen is das ja garkein Problem mehr.


----------



## fadade (3. Mai 2011)

@joffal:
Also ich bin schon etwas länger in der Materie von C++ und C# drin. und ich kann dir sagen, dass wenn du C++ kannst, dann kannst du auch andere Sprachen 
aber ein Wechsel zwischen den Sprachen generell ist nicht sehr schwer, da meist nur die Syntax anders ist.
Also fang mit dem an, was dir am besten liegt und dann kannst du ja später noch schauen, wie es weitergehen soll^^

@Puepue:


----------



## Fragile Heart (12. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab mich jetzt einige Tage mit C# beschäftigen dürfen und das große Heulen bekommen. Der Compiler ist ja wiederlich und Sachen die die super Microsoft Codeanalyse anmekert nur lächerlich! Sorry, wenn ich so direkt bin, aber ich bin froh wenn das aktuelle Projekt rum ist und ich mich wieder mit mein schönen C++ beschäftigen kann.


----------



## fadade (12. Mai 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich jetzt einige Tage mit C# beschäftigen dürfen und das große Heulen bekommen. Der Compiler ist ja wiederlich und Sachen die die super Microsoft Codeanalyse anmekert nur lächerlich! Sorry, wenn ich so direkt bin, aber ich bin froh wenn das aktuelle Projekt rum ist und ich mich wieder mit mein schönen C++ beschäftigen kann.


 
laber nich 
C# is hamma-easy^^
was habt ihr denn für ein !Projekt"? ich brauch *AAUUFFGGAABBEEENNNN!!!*

PS: sorry, dass ich grad so direkt bin, aber da ich vorhin endlich meine mündliche Prüfung hinter mich gebracht habe....


----------



## Fragile Heart (13. Mai 2011)

fadade schrieb:


> laber nich
> C# is hamma-easy^^


Dann erkläre mir mal bitte das von gestern ...

```
if(m_dSGInit == true && value != null) ...
```
Diese Zeile wurde gestern nie wahr, auch wenn dSGInit = true und ein Objekt vorhanden war. Irgendeine Leune brachte mich dann dazu das hier zu versuchen ...

```
if(value != null && m_dSGInit == true) ...
```
und siehe da es ging!?! Wo bitte ist der Unterschied? Irgendwie will mir das nicht in die Birne und ich hab in den letzten Wochen noch viel mehr so Merkwürdige Sachen gefunden, viele davon allerdings Sachen wo ich sagen muss, da hätte der Compiler mal warnen sollen anstatt stillschweigend zu übersetzen!



fadade schrieb:


> ich brauch *AAUUFFGGAABBEEENNNN!!!*


Projekte wirst du doch genug im Kopf haben oder?



fadade schrieb:


> PS: sorry, dass ich grad so direkt bin, aber da ich vorhin endlich meine mündliche Prüfung hinter mich gebracht habe....


Schon Ok.


----------



## fadade (13. Mai 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir mal bitte das von gestern ...
> 
> ```
> if(m_dSGInit == true && value != null) ...
> ...


Wieso sollte der Compiler denn da warnen? ich hätte es genauso gemacht, weil ich dachte bei "&&" ist es egal, welche Prüfreihenfolge hingeschreiben wird. Nur bricht der Prüfvorgang bei "&&" halt nach der ersten nicht erfüllten Bedingung ab. Vielleicht hattest du ja einfach einen Tippfehler und anstatt _== && !=_ irgendwie _== && ==_. Sowas passiert mir häufiger^^
Vielleicht steht ja bei MSDN irgendwas über den Vergleichsoperator. Aber sonst ist mir so eine special-Regel auch nicht bekannt 



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Projekte wirst du doch genug im Kopf haben oder?


 
Leider nicht^^
Ich bin grad dabei ein Programm zu erstellen, welches möglichst den gesamten Deutschen Wortschatz als Datenbank speichert.
Heißt ... websites aufrufen .... Text kopieren und vergleichen ..... unbekanntes abspeichern. In der nächsten Woche soll er sich dann auch mal verschiedene Satzkonstruktionen "anschauen" und auch da mal nach groben Regeln forsten, aber da weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich das anstelle 
Lernprozesse programmieren .... nej nej nej für einen Anfänger wie mich wohl eher etwas zu hoch^^
Und dass ich C# so leicht finde könnte auch daran liegen, dass ich noch ein anfänger bin, denn ich finds iwwi leicht zu lernen. Kp, wie das dann in komplexen Programmen ist. Das werde ich wohl noch herausfinden 
C++ und Java hab ich ja auch schon gemacht, aber bei Java hat mich Netbeans (halt die IDE) immer wegen irgendeinem QUatsch angemeckert und C++ fand ich, so wie ich es verwendet habe irgendwie komplizierter als C# mit den ganzen "ref class" und dann diesen zugriffsoperatoren und "^" und "und" xD

Naja, @Fragile Heart: Hast du noch irgendein kleines Projekt, was ich so zwischendrin zum lernen machen kann?


----------

